# The Official Minecraft Discussion Thread!



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

Post anything Minecraft here!


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

MINECRAFT
I LOVE IT *hugs Minecraft*
I picked it up in 1.4. Loved it ever since. <3


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

Me too! I've been playing since 1.4.7!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 8, 2014)

Ive had it since I think 1.1, never gets old <3


----------



## Trundle (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing since right after Beta was released.. I probably have thousands of hours on it


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)

I still stick around on the server my boyfriend got me on


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been playing on the Dextria server with beary


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 9, 2014)

So, what's everyone's favourite type of server? (Creative, survival, factions, skyblock, mini games etc) 

I usually spend most of my time playing DvZ, although there aren't very many good DvZ servers


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So, what's everyone's favourite type of server? (Creative, survival, factions, skyblock, mini games etc)
> 
> I usually spend most of my time playing DvZ, although there aren't very many good DvZ servers



Mini games and survival. <3


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2014)

All I play is Ultra Hardcore if I do play anything. It's a game mode where you don't regen health unless you eat golden apples (which require 8 gold ingots instead). I can usually dig down, get full iron + enchants in around 30-45 minutes. Games usually last 1.5 to 2 hours.


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm looking to host a private server with a few people ^_^ survival minecraft!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> All I play is Ultra Hardcore if I do play anything. It's a game mode where you don't regen health unless you eat golden apples (*which require 8 gold ingots instead*). I can usually dig down, get full iron + enchants in around 30-45 minutes. Games usually last 1.5 to 2 hours.


If only made those kind of golden apples xD I always use gold blocks for the ultra effect.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 9, 2014)

Prin said:


> I'm looking to host a private server with a few people ^_^ survival minecraft!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Using blocks to make golden apples in UHC would be an incredibly bad idea xD every golden apple is vital, you'd want as many as possible

@Trundle, do you ever risk going to nether for potions?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)

Survival <3


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

Yea, but I can barely play in normal! I'm always so darn scared of mobs. Especially baby zombies. To tell the truth, I think creepers are not a threat at ALL! I'm worried about baby zombies and skeletons -_-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Survival <3



WUT WAS DAT


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Using blocks to make golden apples in UHC would be an incredibly bad idea xD every golden apple is vital, you'd want as many as possible
> 
> @Trundle, do you ever risk going to nether for potions?



They're usually disabled nowadays but yes, I have done it. I am pretty good at "nether rushing" where I get full iron and a bucket before nightfall and find a surface lava pool, make the portal, get all the nether wart and blaze rods, and get out ASAP. I'm decent at killing blazes without taking damage but I have had my fair share of nether deaths, unfortunately. Strength II pots used to be so OP that you could 2-hit people with a Sharp II sword. 
Another thing I used to do was go into the nether mid-game and go right back out, which would often link me to others' caves so I could get the sneak attack on them and get all their goods. They never see it coming. I'm actually one of the best on the community I play in on reddit, and I have a 40.5% bow shot accuracy on the UHC PvP server, which is the highest of all time.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 9, 2014)

Trundle said:


> They're usually disabled nowadays but yes, I have done it. I am pretty good at "nether rushing" where I get full iron and a bucket before nightfall and find a surface lava pool, make the portal, get all the nether wart and blaze rods, and get out ASAP. I'm decent at killing blazes without taking damage but I have had my fair share of nether deaths, unfortunately. Strength II pots used to be so OP that you could 2-hit people with a Sharp II sword.
> Another thing I used to do was go into the nether mid-game and go right back out, which would often link me to others' caves so I could get the sneak attack on them and get all their goods. They never see it coming. I'm actually one of the best on the community I play in on reddit, and I have a 40.5% bow shot accuracy on the UHC PvP server, which is the highest of all time.



Wow, haha xD

Usually it's the ghasts that get me if I try for potions :/
Although I did do one a while back where we were in fours, and the winner was the group who could kill the ender dragon, so we had to go to the nether first to get blaze rods for eyes of ender, then put them in the portal at 0,0. I did actually manage to survive the nether there, only to die to an enderman in the end 
I believe mindcrack have done that once, with the enderdragon thing 
Edit: Yeah, season 9 was the one with the enderdragon


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Wow, haha xD
> 
> Usually it's the ghasts that get me if I try for potions :/
> Although I did do one a while back where we were in fours, and the winner was the group who could kill the ender dragon, so we had to go to the nether first to get blaze rods for eyes of ender, then put them in the portal at 0,0. I did actually manage to survive the nether there, only to die to an enderman in the end
> I believe mindcrack have done that once, with the enderdragon thing



I think maybe AntVenom did a hunt for the enderdragon? But he's not a mindcracker, so ya.
Speaking of AntVenom, I stopped watching his Minecraft vids a long time ago. All he does is minigames and challenges and he almost never listens to the majority of his fans :/


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Wow, haha xD
> 
> Usually it's the ghasts that get me if I try for potions :/
> Although I did do one a while back where we were in fours, and the winner was the group who could kill the ender dragon, so we had to go to the nether first to get blaze rods for eyes of ender, then put them in the portal at 0,0. I did actually manage to survive the nether there, only to die to an enderman in the end
> ...



You play UHC? Do you play on http://www.reddit.com/r/ultrahardcore ?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 9, 2014)

Trundle said:


> You play UHC? Do you play on http://www.reddit.com/r/ultrahardcore ?



I usually just play with a bunch of friends, there's a load of us that play minecraft in my school so it's pretty easy to get enough of us for a game 
That also means I have a better chance of winning, since I'm pretty rubbish at pvp (with a sword, anyway. I'm alright with a bow), so we can evenly match up the teams as we know who is usually better than others


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

Should I do another survival playthrough?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I usually just play with a bunch of friends, there's a load of us that play minecraft in my school so it's pretty easy to get enough of us for a game
> That also means I have a better chance of winning, since I'm pretty rubbish at pvp (with a sword, anyway. I'm alright with a bow), so we can evenly match up the teams as we know who is usually better than others



If you want to team up with me for a game sometime, add me on skype at e765skype and I'll find a game that we could play together that is really intense haha


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone think feed the beast should actually be in minecraft and not a mod?!


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> Anyone think feed the beast should actually be in minecraft and not a mod?!



No. Vanilla minecraft should stay vanilla, and modded minecraft should stay modded minecraft.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2014)

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> Anyone think feed the beast should actually be in minecraft and not a mod?!



No, not everyone likes it, and it completely changes the game. That would definitely ruin Minecraft for me.


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

Like for example, that realistic minecraft mod. TerraFirmaCraft, I think it was? If that was implemented, minecraft would be totally butchered. Mods are made so people can pick and choose features that they want and remove those that they don't want.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 9, 2014)

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> Anyone think feed the beast should actually be in minecraft and not a mod?!



technically, FTB isn't even a mod, it is a mod pack, made of lots of mods.
And I'd rather it stayed that way. I don't mind FTB but not everyone likes it, and quite a lot of people wouldn't be able to even run minecraft due to the lag from everything it would add to minecraft. On my old computer, I couldn't even run FTB because I got about 3 FPS. If normal minecraft was like that, I wouldn't have been able to play at all, and neither would a lot of others.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2014)

I feel like SOME features should be in vanilla Minecraft, taken from mods.

For example, Inventory Tweaks: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1720872-162-inventory-tweaks-156-august-21/
If anything, give us the auto sort thing for our inventories.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I feel like SOME features should be in vanilla Minecraft, taken from mods.
> 
> For example, Inventory Tweaks: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1720872-162-inventory-tweaks-156-august-21/
> If anything, give us the auto sort thing for our inventories.


This, I agree with. I also think TreeCapitator should be in vanilla, with an option to turn it on/off.


----------



## toastia (Feb 10, 2014)

For once, I agree with you oath.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 10, 2014)

Minecraft is just brilliant!


----------



## Trundle (Feb 10, 2014)

How were your guys' first experiences playing Minecraft? I really scared me the first time I played. I tried it out with the fake version first and kept with it for awhile and bought it a few months later. In one of my first worlds, I went into a cave and got trapped behind gravel by a skeleton and I was so freaked out and it ended up killing me. It's so cool how much I've gotten at the game (to the point where I can clear whole caves without torches and without taking damage).
I remember how going outside was a nightmare. My friend started a SMP server for a few friends and every time I went outside so many creepers would explode. I used to yell so loudly because the game would just make me jump so much. It was so scary but so fuuuuun


----------



## toastia (Feb 10, 2014)

I was in creative, reading a guide on how to play survival minecraft. I was like, "WAOW I BROKE IT DOESNT DROP A BLOCK!"
Unfortunately, by the time I figured out about creative, I had already read the entire minecraft wiki.


----------



## Beary (Feb 10, 2014)

The first time I played,  I caught on almost immediately.
The only think I had trouble with was swimming. .-.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 11, 2014)

I first played it at a friends house, she showed me how to break and place blocks (it took me about 30 minutes to stop accidentally pressing the wrong mouse buttons, lol) and we took turns on it, building a big house. We thought it was so amazing at the time, we even made a minecart track out of the side xD
Then it turned to night and all of the monsters came, and I completely freaked out, because she'd put it into survival mode so the sleletons all started shooting me 
We took screenshots of the house, I'll phone her later and ask if she still has them, so I can post them here


----------



## Leanne (Feb 17, 2014)

Can anybody explain this to me with words my brain won't burn while trying to comprehend what it's saying?

http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Layer

I want to look for interesting things in my world and I was told that understanding the "layers" was important to know where to search for things I want. But I really, really cannot understand this article at all. Maybe it has to do with the fact I'm really slow with numbers and I don't understand graphs.

I guess everything I need to know is how to figure out what "Layer" I am at. The rest of the articles in the wiki tell me where to find things at a "layer level". But I Don't know how to tell what layer I am at. Help me, pretty please? >.X


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Leanne said:


> Can anybody explain this to me with words my brain won't burn while trying to comprehend what it's saying?
> 
> http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Layer
> 
> ...



Press F3. I gigantic thingy of numbers will pop up. If you look, you can find your x, y, and z coordinates. Z will be your layer. ^^

Sorry I couldn't explain it better ><;


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

It's basically your height


----------



## reyy (Feb 18, 2014)

I got this game in 1.2.5
I play Pixelmon most of the time.
Anyone got any fun towny servers with custom item plugins and jobs? 
I've tried monuments and mayhem, and Craftyn but none of them fit my buzz.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 18, 2014)

Last time I played on a survival server that wasn't being run by a friend of mine(I'm also one of the admins on his server =D), the admins were doing everything they said was bannable. Including robbing players. My bro and I used to play on the server together, until he came online a few times to find his place had been broken into and robbed(they used a plugin that allowed players to lock their homes and chests from access by other players; but you could still tunnel in; and it didn't stop admins at all) by at least one admin[he knew it was them because he caught them in the act once]. I only had somebody break into my home once, but nothing was missing. They probably just harvested some of my crops, replanted, and left; though I still quit the same time my bro did. 

Thankfully, on my friend's server, we all frown on all forms of griefing/robbing. We always establish a publish base where we store materials for anyone's use and have an unspoken agreement that anything in a home built by a player becomes their property and no one touches the player's stuff without permission from the player(luckily, we've only had a few issues with people disregarding the rules so far.. mind you we rarely let people we don't know onto the server)

edit: oh, and I've been playing minecraft since it first released.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you guys ^^. After you helped me with this I was able to find things a little better but when I asked a friend in real life, he told me that I should be looking at the "Y" number instead of Z. Still, that was pretty much the idea and I was able to find some diamonds now.

Thanks again! ^^


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Leanne said:


> Thank you guys ^^. After you helped me with this I was able to find things a little better but when I asked a friend in real life, he told me that I should be looking at the "Y" number instead of Z. Still, that was pretty much the idea and I was able to find some diamonds now.
> 
> Thanks again! ^^



Ack, sorry! xC
I get them confused ;____;
Glad you got some diamonds! ~


----------



## toastia (Feb 20, 2014)

#DiamondsAreAwesome


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Prin said:


> #DiamondsAreAwesome



Yes
Yes they are


----------



## toastia (Feb 20, 2014)

lol I only have like 10 diamonds
I branched mine for half an hour


----------



## Lithia (Feb 20, 2014)

I really should get back into playing mine craft ._. But I get lonely playing alone, lol ^^"


----------



## toastia (Feb 20, 2014)

Lithia, if you ever wanna play, leave me a VM or a PM xD


----------



## toastia (Feb 23, 2014)

I want to play factions, anyone else wanna play?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2014)

I was never too fond of faction servers.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 25, 2014)

I find it completely impossible to play Minecraft without loading it full of mods. The vanilla game is just so flipping boring.

Plus with a lot of newer survival/creative/voxel games coming out and that have been coming out I haven't really seen a reason to play it since it's pretty much died out and there are better games out now.

But I used to play it quite a lot a while back.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 26, 2014)

I came home, wanted to play Minecraft, but the game was updated and it's taking a lot to download with my slow internet.

Ah well, in the meantime, can I get some help? I'm trying to figure out how to make a switch thing that would automatically transport a rail with a chest to a different place. I created the rail and wagon themselves, and I built a lever thing to try to send it to another "station" I built, but I am not having any luck. How do I manage to build "automatic" things like this? Toggling my lever does nothing.

I was reading and I need "Redstone". I found a lot of Redstone and I read some tutorials. I am slow with these things and turns out you can create actual circuits, which my brothers see in Engineering school x_X so I'm not sure if I will be able to understand them.

Anyway, I was thinking that I could build a rail using redstone and magically make my lever work to move the wagon along my rails. But the only rail I could build was a Powered Rail and nothing that would make my lever work to push the wagon.


----------



## toastia (Feb 26, 2014)

Could you rephrase that? You can't automatically flip a lever, you have to use redstone torches, etc. It'll be kinda complicated. If you can rephrase that I bit, I may be able to help you.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh sorry, I am in dumb English mode today ^^;

I just want to move a wagon on my rail automatically by using a lever. Like, I manually move the lever, and then the wagon thing moves alone on my rails to a different destination automatically.


----------



## toastia (Feb 26, 2014)

I can help you with that! Do you want a server that we can meet on so that I can show you? Or would you rather me just take screenshots and post it here?


----------



## Leanne (Feb 26, 2014)

Can you post screenshots? I tried playing in a server some friends got a few weeks ago but my internet kept disconnecting me and made it impossible to play there. Thank you! ^^;


----------



## toastia (Feb 26, 2014)

OK! I will post screenshots, it'll be here in a few secs :3


----------



## Leanne (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you! Take your time as my Minecraft is really taking a while to update and I cannot play it right now x.X .


----------



## bluess (Feb 27, 2014)

More like Dorkcraft.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 27, 2014)

Prin said:


> OK! I will post screenshots, it'll be here in a few secs :3



Oh my god! You can stop doing that now hahaha. I managed to do it!

Everything I had to do was to make a powered rail the first rail, then place my wagon there, and when toggling the switch, the wagon will be pushed away by it and move ^^. I can't believe I missed this. It's really obvious now that I think of it.

Thank you for your help!  ^^


----------



## Beary (Feb 27, 2014)

bluess said:


> More like Dorkcraft.



What do you have against Minecraft?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> What do you have against Minecraft?



Next time check the user posts/join date. He's just a troll.


----------



## Beary (Feb 27, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Next time check the user posts/join date. He's just a troll.



Ah, thank you.


----------



## toastia (Feb 27, 2014)

Dat guy just hates minecraft in general. And league of legends. Like LuccaSimms all over again.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe we should get a server for tbt people, I'll defiantly join!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Maybe we should get a server for tbt people, I'll defiantly join!



I'd join that too 
we'd need someone with a good enough computer to host it though, as well as deciding what type of server (creative, survival, factions etc)


----------



## Trundle (Mar 2, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'd join that too
> we'd need someone with a good enough computer to host it though, as well as deciding what type of server (creative, survival, factions etc)



I have an amazing computer with 16gbs of ram and I also have 80/30 Internet, so I could host for you guys for things like survival maps if we want to play them together. Unfortunately, I wouldn't be able to host any 24/7 servers or survival servers.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

We should do a TBT ultra hard-core game some time


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2014)

lol me + ultra hardcore = you guys win

It could be like the mindcrack of TBT xD


----------



## Syd (Mar 2, 2014)

I never play I don't know why. I usually only do minigames anyway though


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

Prin said:


> lol me + ultra hardcore = you guys win
> 
> It could be like the mindcrack of TBT xD



Lol, I usually die for the stupidest reasons... for example, I did a race to kill the ender dragon one not so long ago, meaning we had to go the the nether to get blaze rods, for the eyes of ender. I died in the nether _from fall damage._


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Lol, I usually die for the stupidest reasons... for example, I did a race to kill the ender dragon one not so long ago, meaning we had to go the the nether to get blaze rods, for the eyes of ender. I died in the nether _from fall damage._



D':
THAT SUCKS DX


----------



## hotelleif (Mar 21, 2014)

We're opening a Minecraft server just for the ACNL fandom! Check it out here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...sing-Server-With-Matching-Mod-Opening-3-27-14


----------



## toastia (Apr 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 25, 2014)

I cant remember the last time I played vanilla Minecraft... xD


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone play on the Hypixel server? I usually play Paintball and VampireZ. And my minecraft name is Tapatio.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Any one got any good non-creative servers up and running?  I am getting in the Minecraft spirit, but really don't want to play by myself.


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 27, 2014)

I help run a server with my friends, we're pretty big, but still like to be buddies with whomever plays.
www.roleplaycraft.net is our website.  (I think I'm allowed to post that).

You need to be whitelisted, though.  Lots of mods to accept your application at most any time, however.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I haven't played on Minecraft in so long. I used to play all the time, but only by myself because I was afraid of the other people at first. Then I got on an actual server and couldn't stop playing. (-_-)


----------



## uriri (May 1, 2014)

jazzy_jamie said:


> Oh my gosh! I haven't played on Minecraft in so long. I used to play all the time, but only by myself because I was afraid of the other people at first. Then I got on an actual server and couldn't stop playing. (-_-)



Same! Whats your favorite server game?


----------



## Nerd House (May 1, 2014)

I'm getting into the Monster Modpack in the Feed The Beats launcher.....good stuff!


----------



## uriri (May 1, 2014)

I'm not really a minecraft player.. but I love watching Youtubers play them! xD


----------

